# Videos that cheer you up



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 27, 2021)

Now and then all people feel down, unhappy, lack of enjoying things, or just upset about something. Sometimes a simple, heartwarming video, can make you feel much better. 


I'd like to see videos that you've seen that made you smile.


----------



## aomagrat (Mar 27, 2021)

Just about any Finnegan Fox video.


----------



## Raever (Mar 27, 2021)

Chipflake's videos tend to do it for me if I'm too sad to watch anything "hyped up".
They have a very chill attitude and a calm voice that just works, you know?

Here's two examples:










If I need energy or just something more active, JadenAnimations is nice too.






As you might be able to tell...I like animation stuff.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 27, 2021)

OMG guys, I LOVE Save-A-Fox and Chipflake!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 27, 2021)

I love the furry music videos that Chatah Spots makes. 
This is the newest one


----------



## Mambi (Mar 27, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I love the furry music videos that Chatah Spots makes.
> This is the newest one



I _was_ cheered, the at ~1min in, I saw them dab and floss...and my cheer withered and died as the cringe took hold and I started to weep...<lol>


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 27, 2021)

Gohan the Husky vids always make me happy


----------



## Mambi (Mar 27, 2021)

Pretty much any light-hearted episode of MLP will cheer me up usually.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 27, 2021)

I would add any video with Shredder the Raccoon or Lucas the Spider. Also Tango the Caiman


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 27, 2021)

And I can't get this one out of my head:






Warrior Cats shit is best shit.


----------



## Raever (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 27, 2021)

(Skailla is an amazing artist.)


----------



## Raever (Mar 28, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> (Skailla is an amazing artist.)



Oh ~ yeah, I loved their animatic of said character...






There's also WingedWolf94






They both inspire me.
Anyway back to wholesome content...


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 9, 2021)

I love this cat so much


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

the one where the cheese bites that guy who was told to eat the worm for the camera


----------



## Yazoht (Apr 19, 2021)

Ellen DeGeneres barking like a dog


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

Raever said:


>


i prefer to be called fun-sized


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 30, 2021)

I watch this when I feel down it helps me feel better lol


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Nov 27, 2021)

Bo Burnham's "welcome to the internet" video, or any of Zillion Ross's WDIFT? (Short for; Why Did I Film This?)


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Baalf (Dec 10, 2021)

Boopsnoot.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 11, 2021)

Cute raccoon videos.
Like so:


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 12, 2021)

There's something about cats grooming another animal/human or being groomed  themselves that I find so soothing. Same thing with cats suckling on someone's ear, neck, or nose. It's so adorable and comforting to hear the sounds and to see the bliss on their faces. Don't judge me. lol


----------



## nykalily (Dec 23, 2021)

x3


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## clownbrigadier (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Feneera (Jan 24, 2022)

It's both funny and cute.


----------

